# An Turkish adze



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I have some adze that i get from one man.He said my grandfather borow him that tool and he return tool to me. I get that tool a couple years a go.But i dont know how to use it it was storaged.I make acaccia wood handle for it and put it on one place.Do adze repleace axe.Or adze is used to make square a bigg log that can't be lifted.How to shapr these things.DO you sharp it like axe two bevel or one.The one issue is the head keep twisting because it have round shape how to fix this.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

And more


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Azur, very cool story about the tool! Typically, an adze is sharpened only on the inside edge (the one facing the handle). Regarding the head spinning on the handle, you might have better luck using a piece of wood without a split up there. You want to have some taper on the head so you can get a nice tight fit. 
From what little I know, the adze is used to cut hollow stuff out of timbers, like a wooden canoe, or the inside curve of a ship, things like that. So it's more of a shaving tool, while an axe is more for taking chunks out.

I hope that helps!
Acer


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I just put this handle to adze so the head wone get lost.I think i need a litle bit curve on handle.Thanks for answer i will just sharp a inside bevel with my files.


----------

